# opinions on my Tupac and Ice Cube Portraits



## Renemandujano (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey guys I am a tattoo artist in Dallas Tx I've recently gotten into graphite and plan to try charcoal soon... I've been working on this board I have about 30hrs into the lowrider and 8-10hrs each portrait. will the pros let me know what they think or if they see any areas that need improvement. Thank You!


----------



## Naeira (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello, I love this art piece. Tupac’s looking incredibly fierce. Is that Snoop peaking out in the corner? :vs_OMG:
Anyway I think the shading around Ice’s eyes is a bit harsh, for some reason they look too far apart but other than that all’s looking good so far


----------



## IAmACat (Jan 19, 2020)

This shows you have truly mastered your medium. Now you should try doing it in color.


----------

